# Probably dumb question about daylight savings time



## gstepic (Oct 24, 2007)

In Albuquerque we move the clock back an hour on November 4th. Does Hawaii honor daylight savings time? I don't believe every state does. We arrive the 3rd and have booked a helicopter tour early the 4th so there would be some consequences if I had my times wrong. 

Gary


----------



## Luanne (Oct 24, 2007)

No, Hawaii does not honor daylight savings time.


----------



## Dave M (Oct 24, 2007)

Hawaii observes Hawaii Standard Time all year. Thus, there are four hours difference between Hawaii and Albuquerque in the summer and three hours difference in the winter. 

The only consequence is that you'll want to make sure you adjust your watches to the correct time when you arrive in Hawaii on the 3rd. Clocks won't change on the 4th.


----------



## gstepic (Oct 24, 2007)

*I guess the simple thing to do would be to simply ask when i chech in*

I think there is a five hour difference now but maybe I am wrong. The time change will make for an interesting first day as we get in about 3:00 in the afternoon Hawaii time. I think we will have so much adrenalin going that first day we won't have any trouble staying up to 10:00 pm (which would be 2:00 am Albuquerque time). 

It's funny, I don't use a watch anymore as I rely on my cell phone for time and the phone actually does adjust for the correct time zone. I don't always trust my phone for time as there have been a couple of times when the time was incorrect. 

Gary


----------



## Dave M (Oct 24, 2007)

gstepic said:


> I think there is a five hour difference now....


Nope. Right now it's almost 1:00 pm. in Albuquerque and almost 9:00 a.m. in Honolulu. When you change your clocks in the Mountain Time Zone this weekend, the difference will be three hours.

You can confirm the current difference at many sites, such as this one (use Denver for your time zone equivalent).


----------



## gstepic (Oct 24, 2007)

*Now I won't be so tired!*

Dave,

Knowing that it is only like 2:00 in the morning when it is 10:00 pm Hawaii time will make me feel a little less tired! Ah, but the flip side is getting up early will be no big deal! Then after two weeks I get all adjusted and have to head back home and that is when getting up early is veeeeeeeery hard!

Of course in Hawaii for us time will not matter because when you are excited about something you have that extra energy no matter how much sleep you have and when something bores us we feel tired even after more than enough shut eye. I have no doubt my wife will leave me little time to get bored on our vacation. I am thinking of bringing several books but I know this will be like all our other vacations - on the go so much no time to read!

Seriously, we are trying to get some rest time in as well as seeing what we can see and this is why I enjoy using resorts and why I enjoy Waikiki. I know Oahu is rarely listed as a favorite island and it is too crowded for many, but I like the idea we can stroll around in the evening and have a lot of different things to do if we still have some left over energy from the day. On the other hand I don't mind finding a favorite place to hang out, so bottom line is it is all good.

Can you tell I really am having a hard time concentrating on my regular job! Looking back my post about daylight savings time may just have been an excuse to get on the forum instead of working, and I can't even seem to stop rambling with this post. Ok fingers you can stop now!

Gary


----------



## johnmfaeth (Oct 24, 2007)

Make sure that you are certain of your flight times in the current time of the departing location.

In the USVI, they also stick with standard time all year. So with the change to Daylight Savings Time, many airline flights just leave the mainland 1 hour earlier to arrive at the same local time throughout the year. In the fall, they then leave the mainland 1 hour later.


----------

